
Ask HN: Looking for stimulating and engaging toys for children of various ages - w0rldart
Hello hackers,<p>I am looking to compile a list of toys that challenge, stimulate and engage our little friends.<p>Whilst outdoors activities are to be a big part of a child&#x27;s life, I believe that those days spent in house are better spent on activities their minds active and always curious to solve problems, and power their imagination.<p>The age group is from 1 to 8 for now, but happy to look into all sort of ideas.<p>Here are a few of them that I am aware of:<p><pre><code>  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.primotoys.com&#x2F; 
  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;playosmo.com&#x2F; 
  - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;newmero.dk&#x2F;
</code></pre>
What else do you recommend?
======
gupi
If you use or can install a linux machine, you might find GCompris as valuable
resource. (it has packages for Windows too, but not as feature-reach).

We have also found extremely attractive the "find the clue" type of game,
where kids were supposed to find the next small clues hidden in the house
(pieces of paper with instructions), based in indications found in the
previous ones. The reward at the end was always a source of fun.

However, the most entertaining toys are ones for outside play: kites, bow-and-
arrow, climbing walls, diy catapults and the list can continue.

~~~
w0rldart
Thanks for your advice, will look into it. And yes, most entertaining toys are
those outside.

